# Fun Markings



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

This little buckling was almost three months old before I noticed this cute forehead marking. His name is V Line Prince Dahrnet (what we said when we lifted a leg to see the sex We should have called him Cupid! Any body else have fun markings?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

My doe has a tear marking near her eye, it looks like she has allergies lol! Lemme see if I can dig up a pic..\

PS: Very cute!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

My doling has a tree on her too lol I also have a oxen with a heart on his head too!


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

One of my newest doelings has a "R" on her side


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Brook kinda looks like a duck on her side/rump


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorta LOL!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Tayet said:


> One of my newest doelings has a "R" on her side


It looks like a winking face to me ; )


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

The doe looks like she has Pac Man on her forehead!


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

oxhilldairy said:


> My doling has a tree on her too lol I also have a oxen with a heart on his head too!


That sort of looks like a fish, too.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Jean Paul is wearing fancy pants and spats, but his pants have a hole in them!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

axykatt said:


> jean paul is wearing fancy pants and spats, but his pants have a hole in them!


do you have inside goats?!?!?!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> do you have inside goats?!?!?!!


I do! 

The dam, Peggy Sue, is a full-time housegoat w/her own bedroom in our utility room. I raised her inside on a bottle from 3 days old. The kids are only partial housegoats because I intend for them to live in the garage w/supervised house time. Right now they all live in the tiled greatroom w/plastic and old blankets on the furniture and are allowed in the family room a couple hours in the evening. Peggy Sue will ask to be let out, but the babies have to be walked frequently to avoid accidents.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> I do!
> 
> The dam, Peggy Sue, is a full-time housegoat w/her own bedroom in our utility room. I raised her inside on a bottle from 3 days old. The kids are only partial housegoats because I intend for them to live in the garage w/supervised house time. Right now they all live in the tiled greatroom w/plastic and old blankets on the furniture and are allowed in the family room a couple hours in the evening. Peggy Sue will ask to be let out, but the babies have to be walked frequently to avoid accidents.


Ok we'll that's official when I get my own house I will have a goat not a dog lol that's so cool!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Tayet said:


> One of my newest doelings has a "R" on her side


I saw a sideways wink face


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I we had a doe that usually threw black and white kids with cow markings! Lot's of fun. We only had her a year and the year we had her she had two bucklings one that looked like her and one that had cow marking except it was yellow and white. We saw pics of her other and they were pretty cool. I wish I could show you.


----------

